# Grooming a LONG haired Chi and Clippers.



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I need some help in buying some clippers to start grooming my LONG haired Chi at home. I have given up on having him professionally groomed. Mainly because I haven't found a groomer that seems to understand what a longhaired chi looks like or that doesn't use cage dryers. So I am looking to buy some clippers and give it a try myself. The problem is I know nothing about what kind of clippers to buy or how to use them (I have some trimmers for his feet and am not that great with those). I have been looking at petedge.com and am more confused then ever by all the brands and types. I should mention that Maverick has very long thick hair; he may be mixed with Pom as well so he gets very bushy. He looks like a very long haired chi until he is groomed and then he comes out a puff ball. His main issue is his pants area and I would like to trim his hair some around his neck, it is soo thick and gets mats on occasion even with regular brushing. 

Any suggestions on where to buy, what kind of blade, combs and any how to would be appreciated by me and so hopefully Maverick can have as few bad haircuts as necessary before mom learns what she is doing. 

Thanks for any help,

Nichole and Maverick


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are using clippers on him?? A long haired Chi should not be clippered. Your groomer doesn't understand what one looks like, because they don't clipper Chi's! He's coming out puffy after being shaved because the long guard hairs are being clipped off and that is his undercoat. 

I would use a shedding tool on his pants and neck rather than clippering. Something like the furminator which removes a lot of hair.

Maybe if you could post a picture of him, we could help you more.

Brodysmom


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

Grooming?? Grooming is just one of the many reason I like my chi so much.
They never have to be groomed.
Brushed and bathed- easy.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Our two are never groomed either. They get baths, they are brushed and we have their nails trimmed. That's all. Maybe a picture would help us understand exactly what you mean.*


----------



## tinypeople (Feb 28, 2009)

Awww.. I wouldnt advise clippering a LC chi... 
It would spoil the look....

My little fella has a very heavy coat..
I use a comb on him a couple of times a week and bath him just before he goes to a show... or if he's been out in the mud...
he loves being dried with the hairdryer on warm - he lays there loving it!

I use very mild shampoo and make sure he is thoroughly rinsed, and then a drop of conditioner too... as I would my own hair..
to be honest he doesnt 'matt' at all...
and looks very handsome when he is all sparkly...


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree with Brodysmom. A shedding tool like the furminator or a coat king works really well to shed the loose undercoat hairs which would make him look less 'puffy'. Zoom grooms by kong also work well at picking out loose hair but not so much from the undercoat, they work well at massasing in shampoo in the bath to. In regards to his feet try scissoring them and any other bits for a more natural look but do not use clippers x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm an owner of two long haired chis, and i have a look THAT I LIKE. so i tell the groomers what to do.

It's not alot but i like the hair around the ears to be shaped up nice, feet trimmed, pads trimmed,Prv. parts trimmed,Pants trimmed ,tail trimmed. And a run over with the furminator, and for justice i get her nails done.

You should try going to a petsmart and talking to a few groomers and see if they have done long coat chis MOST groomers have a book of what they have done.

Which how i pick mine when going to petsmart but my friend at my old job is a groomer and she does them the right way after many times of me standingover her telling her what to do. if youhave do that till they get it right !

Good luck~ sorry my topic when off but i don't use clippers i get mine done like every 3 months


----------



## Teddys Mum (Mar 5, 2009)

You DONT groom a Chi!! you brush him and use a curved pair of scissors to trim round his feet and any untidy bits around his backbody and tail, if he is very fluffy he is just going to need brushing more and if you use a DOG conditioner on his coat it will be more managable.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you know all that you named is listed under grooming. your just pay'n someone else to do for you


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep longhaired chi's are to be left as they are, just tidied up a bit here and there just like Kioana & TeddysMum said x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Now i have seen some people that sahve there long coat chis in the summer which i think is dumb.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The only cutting I do with my LC is the occasional sanitary clip but usually dont have to do that either;-)


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I guess the clippers could be part of the problem. I have heard that clippers aren't necessary but I really haven't seen more than a couple of Chi's with anywhere near the hair Maverick does. I do use both the Furminator and the Zoom groom. His hair has gotten to the point that it will touch the ground if I don't have something done with him. The main thing that I want to clippers on is his pants area and would never shave him. I uploaded a couple of pics to my albums. They don't really show the length in the back and his chest area is the thinnest in his coat, I will see if I can find any. 

Thanks for your responses.

Nichole


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you could ask the groomers to tell you which trimers they use for that area. you'd need cleaners too for the clippers


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i wonder, if his hair is growing that much, so that it is touching the ground, maybe whatever part of him isnt chi, is a type of dog that has to be clipped and he will just never look like the standard chi...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hmm good point! i'm not sure i;ve seen a pic of your chi could you post one? or send the link i'll try to look for it


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I too am guessing that if your little fella grows hair to the ground, he's mixed with something that needs more grooming than just baths and brushing. If you want a specific look in him, can you take a picture of what you want to the groomer? I always take photos into my hairdresser. A groomer should be able to do the same. You could also ask a groomer what they would recommend for "clean ups" between times. Can you post a picture that shows the side of his body more so we can see the hair?


----------

